#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Separar Dispositivos por faixa de IP

## henriqueferreira7

Olá pessoal,


De ante mão, leigo aqui.


Resolução do Problema:


Não sei porque bulhufas o sistema ERP que usamos fica mais lento quando as estações assumem IPs da faixa secundária de nossa rede. (Realmente fica bem mais lento).


_OBS.: Fiz todos os testes junto ao suporte do ERP e que chegamos a opção de alterar a faixa de IP que a estação pegou. Voilà! Rodou lisinho, abrindo todos os módulos sem latência._


Hoje a nossa rede tem assumido muitos dispositivos, Celulares, PCs, Notebooks, Impressoras, VoIP, Servidores e afins, mas se pormos os mais importantes como Servidores PCs, Notebook, VoIP, ATAs, Neogates e tudo mais em uma faixa de IP é o suficiente, então sanamos o problema. (Apesar de eu ainda crer que o problema é no ERP e não na nossa rede).


Gostaria de saber qual a melhor forma de separar dispositivos por faixa de IP na rede?
Existe alguma forma de seguimentar certos tipo dispositivos para uma faixa e outros para outra ou fixa o que é mais importante e o que sobrar para todo o resto?


Não sei se fui bem claro, mas mesmo assim obrigado a todos que se dispuserem a ajuda.

----------


## vagnerricardo

Pode cria uma rede com mascara menor (/27 ou 28) para seus servidores e uma /24 para clientes e maquinas (estações) eu por regra sempre faço mascaras pequenas para meus servidores justamente para evitar o broadcast
E cria um dhcp pra sua rede wifi separado da rede das estações isso vai deixar tudo muito liso e rápido. 

Enviado via SM-J700M usando UnderLinux App

----------

